# AsRock Instant Flash klappt nicht



## yonaz (18. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein AsRock H78 Pro4 Mainboard und wollte ein neues BIOS über Instant Flash aufspielen. Also hab ich das BIOS-File (ROM und .EXE Datei) auf einen Stick im FAT32 Format gezogen und neugestartet. Wenn ich Instant Flash auswähle, zeigt er das Image auch an. Ich kann mit dem Mauszeiger aber nichts anklicken, um es auszuwählen. Nach 5 Minuten passiert auch nichts weiter. Ich habe auch schonmal alle USB-Geräte bis auf Maus und Tastatur abgestöpselt, hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder wo ist das Problem?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >aL3X< (18. März 2014)

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das man bei AsRock Boards auch direkt übers Internet flashen kann, weiß jetzt natürlich nicht ob das auf dein Board auch zu trifft. Ansonsten kann es auch sein das deine (USB) Maus/Tastatur nicht erkannt wird? Hast es mal mit einer PS/2 versucht? Oder du kannst nur mit der Tastatur steuern? 
Nehme mal an das du das Bios nur updaten möchtest? Dann würde ich dir mal empfehlen ob du's nicht wirklich direkt übers Internet machen kannst.

Edit: Habs gefunden, stammt aus einem Test vom HWLuxx "Der Anwender erhält Zugriff auf den System Browser, den UEFI Tech  Service, natürlich dem Instant-Flash-Feature entweder per USB oder  direkt über die Internetleitung." Dabei handelt es sich allerdings um ein Z87 Board, wie ich feststellen musste :/ Sorry hab da 'nen Zahlendreher gehabt..
Wenn du gar nicht weiter kommst, kannst du ja auch mal den UEFI Tech Service benachrichtigen.

Edit 2: Hab mir das Bild nochmal genauer angeschaut, da gibts doch die Option übers Internet zu flashen


----------



## yonaz (18. März 2014)

Ja die Option gibts, allerdings nur, wenn man eine LAN-Verbindung hat, was bei mir aber nicht der Fall ist...


----------



## micsterni14 (18. März 2014)

Die Datei sollte eigentlich keine "exe" sein. Du hast die Version "BIOS Update in Windows " runtergeladen, da funktioniert der Instantflash nicht.

Lad die Instantflash Datei runter, wird in der List ganz als oberstes angeboten. Entpacken, allein aufn Stick, dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. März 2014)

Am besten ist bios datei downloaden und entpacken auf einen formatierten fat32 usb stick.

Maus und tastatur an usb 2.0 nicht 3.0.
Uefi defoults laden und dann instand flash benutzen.

Dann die bios datei bei instand flash direkt anklicken dann sollte es gehen.

Mfg


----------



## sHagooN (18. März 2014)

auf der Asrock seite gibt es drei Versionen, die die du brauchst nennt sich in der Download Rubrik auch "Instant Flash". SO war es bei meinem H87 Pro4


----------



## yonaz (18. März 2014)

Ich hatte bei dem USB-Stick auch vorher schonmal die Instant Flash Datei alleine drauf. Dann steht dessen Dateiname in diesem Feld. Anklicken kann ich sie aber trotzdem genausowenig. 
Daher hatte ich nochmal eine andere Datei (die EXE) draufgetan, da in der Anleitung von Asrock eine Liste zu sehen ist, die alle kompatiblen Dateien anzeigt. Bei mir ist es jedoch keine Liste, sondern nur diese eine Zeile in der am Anfang kurz die ROM Datei zu sehen war und danach die EXE steht (wie im Bild). Maus und Tastatur sind am USB 2.0 Port.


----------



## >aL3X< (18. März 2014)

Gibts gar keine möglichkeit das du zum updaten an eine Lan Verbindung kommst? Würde dein Problem mit sicherheit am schnellsten lösen  Und mit Maus und Tastatur kannste ansonsten ganz normal durchs UEFI steuern? Könnte es an deinem USB Stick liegen, oder an dem Port an dem du ihn angeschlossen hast?


----------



## yonaz (18. März 2014)

Maus und Tastatur funktionieren im UEFI an sich einwandfrei. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich die Datei nicht anklicken kann. Mich stört es auch, dass die Dateien nicht aufgelistet werden, sondern wie bei einer Installation von einem Programm einfach nur hintereinander eingeblendet werden.
Ich habe es auch schon mit verschiedenen USB Sticks an verschiedenen Ports probiert.


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. März 2014)

Nur die bios datei auf den usb stick und dann mal mit enter versuchen wenn die maus nicht will.


----------



## >aL3X< (18. März 2014)

Zur Not doch einfach den Tech Service anschreiben, oder im Handbuch mal nachgucken ob's da was gibt.

Gruss


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. März 2014)

Einfach nochmal auf die Asrock-Seite gehen und das RICHTIGE File für das flashen per "Instant Flash" laden und nicht die Version per DOS-Bootdiskette/Stick/CD 

ASRock > H77 Pro4/MVP


Oder - falls der PC per LAN-Kabel im Netz hängt - einfach das UEFI die Datei selber laden lassen
Oder einfach die Windows-Version verwenden und unter Windows flashen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (18. März 2014)

Evtl. zur Not die DOS-Version auf einen bootbaren USB-Stick installieren. Sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren. Aber normal sollte es mit der ROM-Datei vom Instant Flash Download auch funktionieren.


----------



## yonaz (18. März 2014)

Ich habe schon die richtige Datei für Instant Flash runtergeladen. So blöd bin ich auch nicht 
Man sieht doch auch, dass der Mainboard die Datei erkennt... Allerdings kann ich es einfach nicht auswählen. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum, aber es ist definitiv die richtige Datei: "H87Pro41.90". Es muss ja mit der Methode funktionieren, ganz egal ob ich auch andere Methoden verwenden kann.

Auf dem Bild aus der Anleitung von AsRock hat man auch eine Listenansicht mit zwei Buttons drunter. Bei mir sieht es jedoch anders aus, siehe Screenshot im ersten Post.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >aL3X< (18. März 2014)

Komische Sache  Und im UEFI rumgespielt hast du nicht, oder? Schon komisch das es anders aussieht als im Handbuch
Klar sollte jede der flashmöglichkeiten funktionieren, mir persünlich wäre das jetzt schon zu nervig und hätte den PC kurz beim Freund etc. ans LAN angeschlossen 

Aber frag doch wirklich mal beim Tech Service, kann ja nicht sein das es nicht funktioniert. Vielleicht haben die ja schon die Lösung zu deinem Problem


Gruss


----------



## Efti (18. März 2014)

Hallo.
 Du nimmst die *Instant Flash* Version.
 Speicherst ersteinmal auf eine Festplatte. (Datei: H87 Pro4(1.90)ROM) (Größe ca. 5.2 MB)
 Dann *entzippst* Du diese Datei !
 Daraus wird die "*H87Pro41.90*" ! *Diese* Datei auf den Memmorystick. (Diese Datei hat eine Größe von ca. 8 MB)

 Bei Dir sehe ich nur .exe
 Wenn Du nicht weiter weißt lass es lieber bevor Du was falsch macht.


----------



## Tommi1 (18. März 2014)

Schmeiß doch einfach mal diese .exe Datei runter vom Stick und mach nur die .rom Datei auf den Stick.
Dann sollte das gehen.

So hab ich es vorhin bei mir gemacht.


----------



## yonaz (18. März 2014)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Hilfe. Vorweg: das Mainboard is eine Woche alt und ich habe bisher gar keine Einstellungen verändert.

Ich glaube hier gibt es Verständnisprobleme. Deswegen versuche ich nochmal genau zu schildern was ich gemacht habe:

1. Ich habe ursprünglich die RICHTIGE Datei "H87Pro41.90" ALLEINE auf einen FAT32 formatierten Stick getan. Dann stand dieser Dateiname auch statt der .EXE in dem Bild aus meinem Startpost. Allerdings konnte ich in diesem Fall genausowenig anklicken und es hat sich nichts getan. 

2. Dann habe ich das ganze nochmal mit einem anderen Stick und an einem anderen USB Port versucht, ebenso vergebens. 

3. Dann habe ich, da in der Anleitung von AsRock auch .EXE Dateien in der Listenansicht stehen, auch nochmal die .DOS Version heruntergeladen und auf den USB Stick gepackt. Wenn ich dann Instant Flash starte, steht in dieser Zeile aus dem Screenshot zuerst ganz kurz die Instant Flash-Datei ""H87Pro41.90", danach die .EXE und das bleibt dann da auch stehen (daher meine Analogie zu einem Windowsinstallationsfortschritt, wo auch immer gezeigt wird, welche Datei gerade geschrieben wird). Da sich sonst keine anderen Dateien auf dem USB Stick mehr befinden, bleibt dieser eben als letztes Glied in der Kette in der Liste stehen.

4. Wenn ich jetzt noch ein weiteres. gültiges Instant Flash BIOS auf den Stick ziehe, passiert das selbe wie in Schritt 3. Doch da nun 2 kompatible BIOS Files auf dem Stick sind, sollte ja eigentlich eine Listenansicht erscheinen, wo ich dann eines auswählen könnte. Dies ist aber bekanntlich nicht der Fall und genau das Problem was ich habe.


Ich hoffe das Ganze ist jetzt für alle verständlich 

Komme aber erst Donnerstag wieder nach Hause, und werde dann mal den Support anschreiben


----------



## Tommi1 (18. März 2014)

Muss meine Aussage revedieren oder besser gesgt ändern.

Ich hab das nicht mit dem Stick gemacht, sondern hab das Internet Update benutzt.
War ganz einfach und hat Prima funktioniert.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. März 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, probiere es evtl. mittels der DOS-Variante.


----------



## yonaz (21. März 2014)

Wie lange dauert das denn bei euch, wenn ihr auf Instant Flash klickt, bis ihr die Datei auswählen könnt? Geht das sofort? Vielleicht bin ich ja zu ungeduldig, hab es aber schon mindestens 5 min lang suchen lassen.


----------



## >aL3X< (25. März 2014)

Hat es immer noch nicht geklappt? Was hat den der Tech Service gesagt? Kann es gar nicht glauben, dass es nicht klappt
Und 5 Minuten sollten normalerweise ausreichen, kannst natürlich so zum Spaß ja mal länger warten, ob's was bringt? Keine Ahnung


----------



## yonaz (1. April 2014)

Ich hab es auch mal 15 Minuten durchlaufen lassen, hat aber nichts gebracht. Ich finde es auch komisch, dass er manchmal was sofort findet, und manchmal steht die ganze Zeit nur "Suchen..." da. Auch wenn ich einfach nach einem Vorgang direkt neustarte und teste. 

Der Techsupport schreibt auch nichts hilfreiches. Ich soll den Stick mit FAT32 formatieren, einen anderen probieren oder Internetupdate benutzen. Hab ich alles schon gemacht bzw. ist auch nicht die edelste Lösung des Problems.


Ist hier irgendjemand der dasselbe Mainboard hat und mir mal schildern kann, wie es bei ihm abläuft?
Steht bei dir sofort eine Liste da (wie http://www.asrock.com/support/images/BIOSUI-BIOS8-2.jpg hier zu sehen), oder auch nur eine Suchzeile wie bei mir (siehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?
Kannst du während dem Suchvorgang das rote X anklicken und den Prozess abbrechen? (geht bei mir nicht)

Wenn man beim Booten direkt mit F6 in das Instant Flash Menü geht, ist bei mir kein Mauszeiger da. Wie sieht das bei dir aus?


----------

